# out door moss. spore bearing organs...i think



## Mark Evans (16 Dec 2009)

here's a slice of moss I got from outdoors. i've looked at moss and liverworts pages on line, and from what I can gather the long thing is it's spore bearing part.   I'm not the best on technical and factual stuff.


----------



## aquaticmaniac (16 Dec 2009)

Yep, those are called sporophytes. Nice detailed photo  Did you put the black background there when taking the photo or...?


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Dec 2009)

I have the most expensive studio in the world....not.   



			
				aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> Did you put the black background there when taking the photo or...?



i've got a cheap old photo holder which is just above A3 size. point one light @ the subject and that's it leah.  

 nothing fancy with these magnifications....oooo, the box is from gucci!   not really.

Thanks for the info on the sporophytes.


----------



## samc (16 Dec 2009)

great photo mark.   interesting to see how you do things too


----------



## aquaticmaniac (16 Dec 2009)

Agreed with Sam    Thanks for the info.

Ooh, what's that I see in the background? An EMPTY tank?


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Dec 2009)

aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> Ooh, what's that I see in the background? An EMPTY tank?



not for long   



			
				samc said:
			
		

> great photo mark.  interesting to see how you do things too



thanks sam. your scape is looking cool btw


----------



## samc (16 Dec 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> thanks sam. your scape is looking cool btw



cheers mark. i am putting the beast of a halide up tomorrow  

i held it over the tank and it looked 10x better already. the greens looked awsome


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Dec 2009)

A couple more for the outdoor moss lovers.


----------



## Liam (17 Dec 2009)

Really lovely macros, 
Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jan 2010)

great series of photos Mark, love the macro work


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Mar 2010)

Just an update on this thread.

These images are from the same clump of moss. It's endured wind, rain, severe ice and snow.

The clump.





some close ups.













I'm amazed at how they've changed form.

thanks for looking.

mark


----------



## ghostsword (22 Mar 2010)

A work of art.. really nicely taken photos.


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Mar 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> A work of art.. really nicely taken photos.



many thanks mate. The miniature world of moss is quite fascinating


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Mar 2010)

some more to the series.

The first 2 images are of a different moss. They all seem to be chucking these organs out now.

for some reason, i cant get swans out of my head. maybe its how they look.





the water droplets were to keep them moist.





The second organ is my fave. lovely colours don't you think? also the first image was 'dry' notice the end is open.





the second, i sprayed to keep moist and over a period of 60 seconds it closed up. This maybe a great chance to doa macro HD vid, then increase the play time. maybe like time-lapse.


----------



## ghostsword (31 Mar 2010)

You are good.. amazing what we don't see normally with the naked eye.


----------



## zig (31 Mar 2010)

Very interesting observations Mark thanks for sharing, great series of photos.


----------



## viktorlantos (31 Mar 2010)

Brilliant photos Mark   Unbeliveable details. If your job would be a graphic designer, i would consider all these are rendered images   

Would print out these pieces with a large format printers and would throw it to the wall.


----------



## lil-lynx (1 Apr 2010)

hello, LOVE THE PHOTOS !!!, what lens a camera do you use ?


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Apr 2010)

lil-lynx said:
			
		

> hello, LOVE THE PHOTOS !!!, what lens a camera do you use ?



thanks you. for these, i used the canon MP-E 65mm f2.8 macro.


----------



## tomsteer (5 Apr 2010)

Great photos, nice fo you to show us the set-up you use.

Tom


----------



## Mark Evans (15 May 2010)

here's another 'head' thingy


----------

